# Taking An Amtrak Roomette From Orlando-Boston



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 7, 2010)

What a week !

First, the shuttle and now, I have a slight spontaneous pneumothorax (collapsed lung - I've had this before). I'm okay, but absolutely cannot fly.

So........... not wanting to drive with this thing, I booked a ViewLiner Roomette from Orlando - New York and then the Acela from NYC to Boston.

Something good always comes out of something bad !  I'm set for an adventure. I've taken the overnight sleeper from London to Edinburgh before.

Have my books all set.

I have the double room all to myself - just in case you were wondering.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3zyQRYPDVA&feature=fvw

http://www.amtrak.com/media/train_tour/viewliner/viewliner.html
Long trip ahead, depart Orlando @ 1:57 pm, Arrive NYC @ 11:45 am. Then, the train to Boston at 2:00 pm-ish.

Expensive, but less wear & tear on the old girl.


----------



## riverdees05 (Nov 7, 2010)

Take care and have a safe journey home.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 7, 2010)

Have fun. I believe they have 110 outlets in your room also. Rent a movie or two before boarding and watch on laptop.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 7, 2010)

My secret shame: I don't have a laptop !

Maybe I should get into the 19th century ! LOL !


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 7, 2010)

There are those little portable DVD players with the small 7 inch screens. I got one for less than $50 for roadtrips with nephews. 

Or you could read a book.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 7, 2010)

Enjoy your trip and feel better!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 7, 2010)

I love to read and have borrowed the "Alchemist" and "Galileo's Daughter" from the mini library here at the Discovery Resort (will mail them back).


----------



## Pat H (Nov 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the lung problem. Sounds like a fun adventure on the way home. Get better soon.


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 7, 2010)

The train trip sounds like fun.  I love trains myself, and Jerry and I did several of them.  It is always an adventure.  If you have the time, get a map so you can always tell where you are.  I have done that, and it enhances the trip for me.

I'm sorry to hear about the pneumothorax, and hope you don't hurt too much.  And remember, its ok to want to ride the train *without* a reason next time!

Don't forget to tell us how wonderful it was in that roomette.

Fern


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 8, 2010)

Train travel is usually a good way to go, although there are exceptions like some of the local services in eastern Europe.  I have taken Amtrak across much of the US in years past and particularly the east coast corridor many times.  I miss Amtrak's old ''Heritage fleet'' sleeper cars which IMHO were more comfortable and certainly more affordable than the new equipment.  Even the old Slumbercoaches, which in spite of their name were also private compartments, were great value, but unfotunately were not replaced with an updated version.

One thing to keep in mind if you are travelling offseason, is that you can get significantly reduced last minute prices on Amtrak sleeping compartments.


----------



## mpizza (Nov 8, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your lung issue, but obviously you know how to make lemonade out of lemons!

Good for you!  Enjoy the adventure!


Maria


----------



## IreneLF (Nov 8, 2010)

You certainly know how to have fun  --\
Sorry about the lung , but the train adventure is...an adventure. 
LOVED all my train trips in Europe, have yet to take one here but always wanted to.
This sounds fine especially as you will have the compartment all to yourself )
Hope the journey went well and you are back in Boston.


----------



## Nancy (Nov 8, 2010)

*Amtrak*

Have done the Roomettes several times and really enjoy it.  

Nancy


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 8, 2010)

Fern Modena said:


> The train trip sounds like fun.  I love trains myself, and Jerry and I did several of them.  It is always an adventure.  If you have the time, get a map so you can always tell where you are.  I have done that, and it enhances the trip for me.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about the pneumothorax, and hope you don't hurt too much.  And remember, its ok to want to ride the train *without* a reason next time!
> 
> ...





Great idea - thanks !

I like to know where I am and what's next. Sort of like flying Jet Blue with their sky-tracker map on the video screen.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 8, 2010)

Thank you everyone !

It's 30 hrs from Orlando Station to Boston South Station (with a layover in NYC), but it beats driving.  Also, big storm in New England currently.

Too bad my sweetie wasn't sharing this with me. When I emailed him the links, he said it reminded him of his quarters on the Boomers (submarines) he was on. 

Oh, all meals & water are included.


I will try to take photos.

 Life is an adventure.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 11, 2010)

Sorry for the delay. Had a lung scan and all's well. Just a quirk. 


   Had a fun trip on the Amtrak Sleeper-Roomette Viewliner.

Other room choices here:  http://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer?c=AM_Content_C&pagename=am/Layout&cid=1241267399802

Departed Orlando @ 1:57 pm. 

Lunch was being served in the dining car. It was a 40s style dining car with white paper tablecloths. Meals are free for those in the sleepers. 

Reservations made for a 7:30 pm dinner (stop serving @ 8 pm).

Compact cabin with two seats, one sink,  a potty-type toilet ponder: ) on the floor. The sleeper bed was above head and it could be lowered. The cabins are a bit tired looking, but servicable. Some scuffs and showing their age, however, not terrible, either. BritRail sleepers are nicer, but Europe/UK trains are better traveled and funded - IMHO.

Big Jimmie and Jessica were the cabin attendants and they could not be nicer. They explained how things worked and showed where the shower down the hall was.

I read and dozed for a while. Enjoyed the passing scenery. Saw some places that I'd really like to see again - Winter Park, Florida for one. 

Had dinner. They seat you with others and a nice meal was had by all of us who were taking the sleeper for various reasons. Had two nice crab cakes, wild rice, succotash (a first), Tiramisu and coffee. Salad was a bit sad, but okay.

My cabin was made up for the night when I got back from dinner. The upper bunk was lowered and made. The safety straps were in place to keep one from rolling out.

Read some more and then changed into my Dr. Denton's. I was tired.

Climbing up over the sink and ledge, I was able to climb into the bed. It had a thin mattress, but it was comfy and snug. A window was alongside the  bunk and it was fun to see the countryside whiz by. Could hear the soft train whistle and woke up to the occasional stop or swaying lurch (good thing the safey straps were up) of the train.

Saw the sun come up around Alexandria - Lorton, Va. A nice moment.
Good Morning America, How Are You ?

Cleaned up at the sink - no communal shower for me, thanks anyway. I take my own facecloths and hand towel when traveling. I did not like the Amtrak towels. They looked dingy. Nit-picking -maybe, but I don't think I'm alone on this point.

Breakfast after departing Washington, D.C. It was very good. A cheese omelet, home fries, turkey sausage, croissant, juice and coffee.

11:40 am: Got off at New York Penn and proceeded to the Acela Club Car Waiting room.
All sleeper passengers are considered first-class fares, so got to sit in the 
the Club Car Area. I noticed that I could catch the 12 noon Acela to Boston instead of the 2:00 pm Northeast Regional and the Club Car attendant made the switch for me.

Back to South Station, Boston @ 4:00 pm.

Had to schlep my luggage across the concourse to the Silver Line to Logan where my car was parked from the departure. Finally found my car after 15 mins of wandering around.

Back home at 5:30. Bed at 8:00 pm.

Total travel time: 26 hours.
One way, last minute ticket:  $554
Experience: Priceless !


I recommend this if you're traveling with someone with mobility/wheelchair considerations. There is a special cabin to accommodate wheelchairs and scooters. 

For those who may be fearful of flying or those who just love rail travel, this could be the ticket.

Also, those who would like to see the country or have their friends/families see it, it may be of interest. I think that the Rocky Mountain crossing may be the more scenic (according to Big Jimmie & Jessica), but I enjoyed seeing Florida, Georgia, some of the Carolinas (it was dark), Virginia, Delaware, Philadelphia and yes, even New Jersey -  . (just kidding - my sweetie lives there) and New York.

It wasn't so bad and I have some great memories.


----------



## Kay H (Nov 11, 2010)

Beags,
Sorry for the lung scare but sounds like you made an intelligent choice of transportation home.  Glad you enjoyed your adventure.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Nov 11, 2010)

Beaglemom3,

So glad to hear you had such a fun and interesting trip back home.  Thanks so much for posting about it because you gave me a fantastic idea about using the train, that I hadn't thought about previously.  

We are flying from the West Coast for an Orlando exchange in June, followed by a 2nd week on Hilton Head.  I had checked car rentals from Orlando to Hilton Head, and the drop charges are astronomical -- anywhere from $600 to $1,000 for a 1-week car rental.  Being a left-coaster I hadn't really known about the possibility of taking the train from Orlando to points north.  

What an excellent idea!  I checked and we can take the train 1-way from Orlando to Savannah, GA (1 hour from Hilton Head) for only $58 each!  That would be a huge savings vs. renting a car in Orlando & driving the rental car 1-way to Hilton Head.  Purchasing 2 one-way airline tickets between Orlando & Savannah was equally pricey.  The car rental rates for Savannah, GA look good -- now I just need to find out if they allow you to cross the state line into Hilton Head, SC without tacking on a bunch of extra fees.  With the GPS units in the cars now, we know some people in California who have been hit with huge surcharges because the car rental company somehow *knew* the car had been driven out-of-state to Las Vegas for the weekend.  

Anyways, thanks again Beaglemom3, your posts are always so helpful!

--- Rene


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 11, 2010)

Amtrak fares are like Southwest fares. Those cheap seats you see today can double or triple in price as cheap seats are sold... buy early.


----------



## carl2591 (Nov 11, 2010)

I dont think you will have a problem with east coast state and GPS.. I have rented cars in NC and traveled down to florida with no state line problems.
just be sure to check at desk and make sure you get it in writing the areas you are allow to travel. most of the time is on the contract. 

that over charge thing is reserved to leftie coast car rental tugs.. like going to vegas and getting a out of state charge.. 

just another way the car rental places say how much they appreciate your business..


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi Beags,
Just read about your health problem and your solution to getting home.

Glad to hear you're feeling better and that you enjoyed your unexpected opportunity to explore new options.

Sue


----------



## jackio (Nov 11, 2010)

Sorry about the lung scare, Beags.  Glad your trip was calm and a good experience for you - Jacki


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 11, 2010)

Glad to hear you are OK, and enjoyed hearing about the train trip.  It is a great way to travel, sometimes it is the trip, not the destination which is the thing.

Fern



Beaglemom3 said:


> Sorry for the delay. Had a lung scan and all's well. Just a quirk.
> 
> 
> Had a fun trip on the Amtrak Sleeper-Roomette Viewliner.
> ...


----------



## Karen G (Nov 11, 2010)

That was so interesting! Thanks for posting and hope you're feeling fine.


----------



## lvhmbh (Nov 12, 2010)

Sounds like a nice trip - how did you like the succotash - it was one of our most hated meals growing up - my Mother loved it!  Linda


----------



## chriskre (Nov 12, 2010)

Beags,
What an adventure.   

I've always wanted to do the autotrain going north and drive home.

A sleeper car sounds even better although I probably wouldn't get much sleep on the train.  

Maybe your sweetie can get you a Kindle for Christmas for the next train trip.   With the new ones you can download a book anywhere.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 12, 2010)

It was a "soft adventure" and I'm glad that I had the experience.

Would recommend it to most, but it's not for all.

Nice to see the scenery roll by without worrying about driving hazards (falling asleep, road conditions, other drivers, etc.).


I just changed my avatar to show me and the shuttle (very close to it). I don't know how to configure the photo to show larger, but will work on it.  Any larger and I'll have to post it under the "You know you're fat when...... "  thread. 
Too many meals at Roberto's in Cocoa and Meg O'Malley's in Melbourne. 

I have many close up photos of the shuttle and will try to share.

As you may have guessed, I still use my 35mm with film, but do have a disc made for uploads.


----------

